# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  BotEyes, telepresence robot, Researh Laboratory of Design Automation, Ltd., Taganrog, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Researh Laboratory of Design Automation, Ltd.

Website -  boteyes.ru

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 21, 2017




> Робот видеонаблюдения BotEyes-mini позволяет через интернет посмотреть, что случилось у вас дома, если сработала охранная сигнализация. И эта прелесть стоит всего 29 тыс. руб.!

----------

